# Obama still might be able to put Merrick Garland on the Supreme Court



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

At this point in the historic melt down of the left, I would not put anything past Barry to try this. With that said McConnell should not give Barry the opportunity to do so.



> Obama still might be able to put Merrick Garland on the Supreme Court





> But Democrats never give up, and President Obama may have a unique opportunity when the Senate goes into recess. Under the law, when the Congress is in recess for at least ten days, the president can make what's called recess appointments.


Blog: Obama still might be able to put Merrick Garland on the Supreme Court


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Will not happen


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Will not happen


While I agree with you, didn't you also say that Trump had no chance?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No reason to replace Scalia....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> No reason to replace Scalia....


So you are good with 4-4 ties and lower liberal court rulings staying put? Strange.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> No reason to replace Scalia....


Slippy! What the hell you talkin' 'bout? We need to get another conservative on the Supreme Court!

Well, well, well...NOT if Congress impeaches the 5 libtard judges for their past "bad behaviour" as per the Constitution. Then repeal the law put in place by Congress way back in the 1800's with a new law allowing the 3 remaining Justices to remain.

Easy peasy...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> So you are good with 4-4 ties and lower liberal court rulings staying put? Strange.


Not at all strange my good friend RedLion. Use the Constitution as it was designed. No where does it say in the Constitution that there be 9 judges. And as I explained above, impeach the libtards for bad behaviour as per the Constitution. Congress has the power to do that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Not at all strange my good friend RedLion. Use the Constitution as it was designed. No where does it say in the Constitution that there be 9 judges. And as I explained above, impeach the libtards for bad behaviour as per the Constitution. Congress has the power to do that.


Have you been sober and paying attention to the nation for the past couple few decades?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Unless I am wrong, ALL Federally appointed Judges CAN BE IMPEACHED.

If you want to "drain the swamp", well DRAIN THE DAMN SWAMP!

Impeach all federal lower court judges appointed by BHOzo, PervertBillClinton and any left over from 2nd Worst Pres Carter for "bad behaviour". Then you don't have any chance of having BS liberal rulings sent up to the SCOTUS. 

The Media and The Dems called the Republican Congress a Do Nothing Congress right?

Well, give them something to do. Impeach liberal judges and put in place constitutional conservative ones. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do agree that impeachment needs to make a very strong comeback, but once the power of the court is set in favor of the Constitution. As far as the GOP Congress goes, they got plenty done. Plenty done for Obama including that horrible last budget.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I do agree that impeachment needs to make a very strong comeback, but once the power of the court is set in favor of the Constitution. As far as the GOP Congress goes, they got plenty done. Plenty done for Obama including that horrible last budget.


You are correct Sir.

This congress has been busy spending a shat load of our money like drunken sailors at a Tijuana whorehouse!

Give them some laws to repeal and some anti-Americans to impeach, what I say!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If he tries that, there will be repercussions, I don't know exactly what they would be, but it would set of an earthquake.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Not at all strange my good friend RedLion. Use the Constitution as it was designed. No where does it say in the Constitution that there be 9 judges. And as I explained above, impeach the libtards for bad behaviour as per the Constitution. Congress has the power to do that.


If they do anything like this they better be damn sure the "bad behavior" is grievous and that there is an abundance of evidence and not just because the judge is left leaning. Otherwise it would open a can of worms where impeachment would be part of the political fallout every time control of congress switches sides.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Recess appointments have not been tried on the Supreme Court and don't think any attempt to do so will withstand legal scrutiny. Besides this is one area I have to give Ryan/McConnell a lot of credit for (Boeheader too) in that they made sure the legislative branch was not exactly in recess by having someone stay in town and hitting the gavel each day. Drove the lefties crazy because Bush Jr. used this tactic quite well and the lefties couldn't figure out how to stop him.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

That judge cannot be placed on SCOTUS without congress approval.
Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RedLion said:


> While I agree with you, didn't you also say that Trump had no chance?


There is a difference between being wrong about a vote and expressing a opinion about obama doing a recess appointment to the supreme court

Recess appointments are authorized by Article II, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution, which states: The President shall have Power to fill up all Vacancies that may happen during the Recess of the Senate, by granting Commissions which shall expire at the End of their next Session.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...the-supreme-court-if-the-senate-does-nothing/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If they do anything like this they better be damn sure the "bad behavior" is grievous and that there is an abundance of evidence and not just because the judge is left leaning. Otherwise it would open a can of worms where impeachment would be part of the political fallout every time control of congress switches sides.


Upwards of $20 Trillion in debt, 95 million working age Americans not working, 46 million Americans on Food Stamps, Billions of Taxpayers dollars going to other countries, Unfunded Long term Liabilities not on the Federal Balance Sheet of approx $170 Trillion, $1 Trillion in Federally backed Student Loans, etc etc etc...

I'd say this administration has nothing to lose and better to something different because the same old shit ain't working.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think if he tried to do it , it would back fire on him in some way , the liberals are on a downward hill , falling fast .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I think if he tried to do it , it would back fire on him in some way , the liberals are on a downward hill , falling fast .


Isn't it funny how the worm turned?
All of a Sudden the Dems are in total collapse..There will be several Black congress people that will feel the need to be the new comer. America has a bad taste in their gut after the One and Only, ran the Sh*t show.
I am on record telling all of you Trump was going to be our next President, I guess those protesting with their safety pins are not members here or they would have not been shocked when I announce it.
Anyway, McConnell and Ryan are wearing soiled panties, as Trump will have his way with them (They Fear the Swamp Drain) besides Obama has had his way with them for all this time. They only want to stay in power. That will not cut it with President Trump, they will both be gone within a year, as they should be!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> There is a difference between being wrong about a vote and expressing a opinion about obama doing a recess appointment to the supreme court
> 
> Recess appointments are authorized by Article II, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution, which states: The President shall have Power to fill up all Vacancies that may happen during the Recess of the Senate, by granting Commissions which shall expire at the End of their next Session.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...the-supreme-court-if-the-senate-does-nothing/


--
All congress would have to do is end its session right after Trump is sworn in, and then start a new session. Hence any recess appointment is voided.

I'm pretty sure Red Lion was a "Trump Sure Thing" kind of guy ever since I first saw posts by Red Lion. I'll admit I didn't think he could win - I recall posting a thread on the Friday the open mic story came out saying he was done - I thought he was done. I'm very glad I was wrong but I can't recall Red Lion ever thinking Trump was going to lose?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A week after the "open mic" the main stream media was busy telling us that Republican's couldn't hold the senate and "could" lose the house too; presidency was a for gone conclusion.



Urinal Cake said:


> Isn't it funny how the worm turned?
> All of a Sudden the Dems are in total collapse..There will be several Black congress people that will feel the need to be the new comer. America has a bad taste in their gut after the One and Only, ran the Sh*t show.
> I am on record telling all of you Trump was going to be our next President, I guess those protesting with their safety pins are not members here or they would have not been shocked when I announce it.
> Anyway, McConnell and Ryan are wearing soiled panties, as Trump will have his way with them (They Fear the Swamp Drain) besides Obama has had his way with them for all this time. They only want to stay in power. That will not cut it with President Trump, they will both be gone within a year, as they should be!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An update on this thread. If this is correct, then Barry can slide Garland on the court and he could potentially be on the court for 2 years.



> Now we get word that Congress is planning to adjourn early, which will give Obama an opportunity to appoint Merrick Garland to the Supreme Court.


Blog: Danger! Obama could put Merrick Garland on Supreme Court in December


----------

